# Parts for my Pilote R750.



## Pulsechoes (Oct 24, 2009)

HI all, I'm looking for a nearside front Indicator lens and a nearside rear view mirror glass for my R750. Have had no luck with "dismantlers" so could anyone point me in the direction of a source of these items, please. Charles.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

If any help these are local (to me) Pilot dealers..
Hayes


----------

